# Commute times to central



## Jd99

Hi
Can anyone tell me what the commute times are from Tong Fuk & Sai Kung to Central, during the usual work travel times
Thanks


----------



## Jd99

On public transport
Thanks


----------



## dunmovin

Sai Kung to Hang Hau MTR 15mins(car add ten for bus) Hang Hau to Quarry Bay 10 mins, Quarry Bay to Central about 12 mins

The biggest time problem is between Sai Kung and Hang Hau station.road works or an accident can cause major delays, but once on the mtr, it is fast,easy and stress free


----------



## Jd99

Cheers dunmovin

Anyone know about Tong Fuk?


----------



## dunmovin

don't know a lot about tong fuk, but it's on Lantau... and there lies the prob. No rail link, the best way is a ferry to Mui Wo and therein lies a problem during typhoon season. Road to Tung Chung to get a rail link.... from what I remember...is not for the fainthearted. Even then getting to central from Tung Chung will take about 40 mins on the express. I don't know the transit times for ferries, nor the times to get to Tung Chung, but I suspect the home to office trip would be well over 1 hour each way.
If you opted to drive the whole journey, it would be expensive (fuel and tolls. western harbour tunnel is not cheap) and to opt for the crossharbour tunnel (add 30mins and the bill for Valium + doctor's charges + stress +parking charges in Central)

I liked Lantau (to visit,) but would not haved lived there)

For my own pref., I would be looking at Clearwaterbay, Tsuen Kwan O, Po Lam, Silverstrand, Hang Hau area. The commute is far easier.


----------



## Jd99

Thanks again, really helpful

Cheers


----------



## hksar1688

anyone need a ride share every morning between 6:30am to 7:00am from sai kung (town) or on the way to ICC ? please contact [email protected], cost HK$50 one way. Thanks


----------

